# POSSIBLE PURCHASE... What do you think??



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

hey,

I have been out looking for a new mount for my daughter... One of my friends just sent me a email, and sent some pictures of this guy. He is 15hh, and 6 years old. He is training at Medium Dressage, although competing in Novice. He has jumped 1.35m with potential to go much higher. Very nice elevation and straight movenment. 
So yeah let me know what you guys think of him, about his conformation, movement etc...
The asking Price is $5500, although not neg.
Thanks again guys  
P.S... I only have one photo atm, i will send some more with in the day... 
Thanks guys..


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

From what I can see, I like him a lot. He reminds me somewhat of Kyani's prospect.


----------



## quixotesoxs (Jan 19, 2008)

Very nice, I love greys. He looks very proportional. I would have to see him ridden to see if he is worth 5500, but he looks it in the pics.


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

Over all the horse looks quite nice, I would definitely see him in person or get some videos of his gaits and him being ridden. Some pictures of him during movement, standing square, tacked up, being ridden, so on and so forth would be a plus.


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

Do u think you could get better pics???? he looks very nice!!


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey thanks guys for that... I just had to email to lady that owns him to get some more photoes... so here they are... 














































Cheers


----------



## quixotesoxs (Jan 19, 2008)

Wow! I'm no dressage expert but from what I know he is gorgeous, His headset is beautiful anf he looks like a real toe pointer. That jumping pic is awesome. What breed is he?


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

what breed is he and what do you want him for???
he's nice though


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Ha...unless he has some unseen health problem, I would buy him in a heartbeat


----------



## catatapult (Jan 22, 2008)

He looks wonderful. What do you have in mind for him? If you want him for a show prospect i think he is a great bet. Good luck!


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

I really like him! Color, proportion, balance, training, age - he is nice. I think he is worth that price.


----------



## Equina (Jul 28, 2007)

Ooooh he is dreamy! I love his muscles!! And his color!

Does your daughter ride Dressage and/or Eventing?


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

What a nice horse! I think price vs quality is just good.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Wow, he looks nice! I don't know how horses are priced in Aus. but in the US $5500 really isn't much for a well trained horse that's competitive at shows. (I assume he's been shown?)


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

If he's sound, and ridable by your daughter .. BUY BUY BUY! 

However: I found that when it came to sell my 15.3hh mare.. I couldn't get the price I wanted for her because she wasn't pony size, and wasn't 16hh.... which is what most people look for. Bigger is better nowadays, unfortunately. My mare was jumping 3'6" courses, and doung menium level dressage.. so well trained. Still, for $5500 if you wanted to sell him you might be able to make a bit of profit if you put some time and shows in on him. 
Sellable in a pinch? Yes. Definitely.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

He is a definite looker! His movement looks flawless. I would definitely say go take a look at him.

If he's for your daughter and she's in dressage and eventing, he'll be perfect.

What does your daughter think of him?


----------



## Kyani (Apr 30, 2007)

*sigh* I'll take him if you don't want him! He's stunning, really, and just the type I like. Much nicer than Mikey, looking at those dressage pics! :lol: 

The price seems very good too. I know the US (you are in the US right?) market is in a slump right now, but you'd never get that quality for that price here - you're looking at 5-6000 POUNDS. I'd buy him in a heartbeat.


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

No Kyani im in Australia :lol: And i mean 5500 in (AUS dollars)  
Well i went and was driving up to see him and let my daughter have a ride, and the lady rang us about 30min before we got there, and said a nother lady that lives up the road coming to look at him. And i agreed to still have a look at him, anyways we arrived and he was getting loaded into the float... Apprentally this other lady offered the lady that owned him almost double the price, and i understand, i wouldnt knock that back either.... the poor lady who owned him use to get teenages to ride him and compete on him, and she found out a month ago that she had cancer, and she had to move to Brisbane closer to the big hospital. And she isnt expected to live for much longer  Thats really sad, not only that, but the bond the lady and the horse had.. u couldnt get any stronger. So im kinda glad we didnt get him, cause i would have to carry that memory with me... He went to a lovely show home in Gympie QLD. 

It must of been meant to be...


----------

